# Considering offer in Cairo



## mohameda (Jul 28, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi
I am considering an offer as an IT Program Manager (20 yrs experience) in a big international company in Cairo, and have few questions.

1 - Would USD 100K + housing + schools + car allowance be a good package for this professional level.

2- Social and sports life for kids. I hear all major sporting clubs need a big lump sum for admission, like a USD 20K+. Is that true? Are there other options to get involved in social life or sports? And is it normal to ask for this a part of the package? 

3- I will be on the Kournish El Nile office. If I live in one of the new communities like Rehab or Qatameyya, how would my commute be? and how is parking around this area of city center?

4- Should I ask for a driver as part of the package too? I am concerned how my family will get around for sports and social activities?

Thanks and appreciate your help.


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like a good package, not so sure about the sports club fee, but yes they do require a big lump some at first. Commuting will take about 30 to 45 minutes from either Residential area. I think you should ask for a driver, to pick your kids from school and drive your wife around (Traffic here is terrible). Parking is bad, but i guess if it's a big company there will be private parking. Hope this helps


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I accepted my package on the basis,
It must a better paid position than the one I am leaving 
I will have the same if not better standard of living.
If your package says yes to these then I would take it.


----------

